# Please assist for PC Config - Budget 75K



## .--=pro[X]YCON=--. (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello to all members, 
I have decided to get a PC assembled.  . I have provided the details according to the format provided by mods to ensure quality suggestions from tech gurus here.! Please assist me -

1. What is the purpose of the computer?
A: It will be used for 3 main purposes:
    - Gaming.(I am a core gamer. So it will be used for gaming mostly.)
    - Watching Full HD movies.
    - MSVS 2010/ SQL SERVER 2008 development work.
    * No multimedia editing/rendering/conversion work.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Sure. Yes!

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: Budget is rigid at Rs 75000/-. (My current year's whole savings after taxes   !)

4. Planning to overclock?
A: Frankly speaking, I have no idea how to overclock any PC. So no plans as of now to OC. But 1-2 year down the line I will surely want to pump up the frequency! (BTW which parts of a PC can be OCed?! )

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows Vista 64 bit Basic Edition.

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: Internal - 500GB
    External - 500GB ( for starting).

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: Screen resolution should be 1920 X 1080 Full HD. I dont want monstrous screen. If i get the above resolution in 21" or 22" screen, its perfect for me. But quality of the display should be jaw dropping! 

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: I will say a decent 6.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: This is to be done by an assembler. My techhie friends can help in small things. 

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:  2nd or 3rd week of November 2010.

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: This question is not valid.! . People should accept the fact that even top class configurations won't last beyond 2 years.! 

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: N0. I want all the primary / auxiliary components to be present on the assembled system.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Currently I stay in Mangalore, Karnataka. The closet cosmo near it spells Bangalore. So Bangaloreans please help in selection of shops.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: I have bulletted some additional information below:

•	Processor - I have no experience with AMD processors. Some people argue it suffers from overheating problem and not suitable in the long run. But I can go with suggested i7 or its AMD equivalent.
•	Motherboard - I want the motherboard to support SLI/CrossFireX , It should have SATA and eSATA ports , at least 6 USB 2.0 , on-board audio card (min 5.1 support) , on-board ethernet card, one PCI express ports. I have come across incidents of low range ASUS mobos failing. So suggest me a good one. .
•	RAM - How does the operating frequency of RAM affect the performance while gaming? Initially I had decided to go for 2 X 2 =4GB 1333 MHz. But some are suggesting 2 X 2 = 4GB 1600 or 2000 MHz cards! . And some are suggesting 3 X 2 = 6GB 1333 MHz. Whats with this jargon "sweet spot" when it comes to RAM and CPU performance? How much memory and which operating frequency should I consider?
•	Hard Drive - Whats RAID 0/1 ? How does it affect the performance of system ? Should I go with RAID 0 type HDD for internal memory(500GB)? Will my budget be able to afford any memory luxury? (SSD excluded for cost reasons already.  )
•	Graphics Card -It should be SLI-able or CrossFire-able in near future. With my present configuration I must be able to play all the past games and games coming upto next 2 years when SLIed or CrossFired.  Min Video memory required is 1GB. Also which I should opt for ? - ASUS, MSI, Sapphire, ZOTAC or PALIT ?
•	PSU - I have absolutely null idea about the power consumption. What is the wattage i will require for my configuration?
•	Cooler/Fan - Again, naive in this area. Suggestions needed.
•	Cabinet - Looks doesnt matter(atleast for my config  ! But it should support large GPUs in near future. Should have a decent build.
•	Monitor - Full HD 1080p support should be there. Can I afford AlienWare monitor in my budget? Is the display quality of alienware monitor really exceptional?
•	Optical Drive - Basic DVD RW should do fine. No Blue Ray required.
•	Keyboard - Do we get backlit keyboards in India? If yes, can my budget accommodate it in any case?
•	Mouse - No gaming mouse required.
•	Speakers - A decent 2.1 for now.
•	UPS - Again not sure of the VA rating for the configuration. Please suggest.
•	Power Surge protector - Do I need it ?


It will be very helpful if the people here can provide me at least two configurations for the mentioned budget of 75 K. (one from Intel's perspective and the other from AMDs with price adjustment at will for remaining components).
Thanks in advance guys,


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 6, 2010)

to reply u in short, as gaming is ur main motto then u can go in for a core i7 based system..  plz checl out the link in my siggy for various core i7 based discussions..


----------



## .--=pro[X]YCON=--. (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey Ashu , Thanks for quick reply. I went to the forum mentioned in your sig. It really halped.  . But waiting for some more suggestions as I have listed out many things to consider! Hope someone helps.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 6, 2010)

Wait man !

As ashu said core i7 is best for all But now core i5 760 is a gaming processor beats all core i7 processor except extreme !

*Here's the config *

*Core i5 760 2.8Ghz (It has turbo boost up to 3.4Ghz no need for OCing) @ 9.8K

MSI P55-GD85 (its fully loaded board best for gaming) @ 11K

MSI HD 5850 1GB @ 16K

Corsair 2 X 2GB 1600Mhz  @ 5K

Dell Dell G2410 24" LED Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor 1080p @ 13.3K

WD / Seagate 1 TB @ 3K

TVS Mechanical keyboard @ 1.2K (use this u ll never go for another gaming keyboard , u ll never miss a key )

Razer Death adder mouse @ 2K

rantopad mouse pad  @  Rs400

Corsair TX650 @ 6K

LG DVD RW @ 1K

Cooler master 690 Advanced II Cabinet @ 5.5K

Creative 2.1 @ 1.1K

Cooler master Hyper 212+ Cpu cooler ( decent cooler , the stock cooler is worst in case of Core i5 760 ) @ 2K

APC 1100VA UPS @ 4.8K*


----------



## mavihs (Oct 6, 2010)

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows Vista 64 bit Basic Edition. *why you planning to use Vista, Win 7  is way better in terms of performance!*

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: Screen resolution should be 1920 X 1080 Full HD. I dont want monstrous screen. If i get the above resolution in 21" or 22" screen, its perfect for me. But quality of the display should be jaw dropping!  *how about 22" or 24" LED monitor?*


10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:  2nd or 3rd week of November 2010.*we'll be suggesting a config but i would recommened you to bump this thread once in november cos some new GPUs are going to be released in end of this month*

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Currently I stay in Mangalore, Karnataka. The closet cosmo near it spells Bangalore. So Bangaloreans please help in selection of shops.*are you open to buying online?*

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: I have bulletted some additional information below:

•	Processor - I have no experience with AMD processors. _Some people argue it suffers from overheating problem and not suitable in the long run._ *this is not true!*But I can go with suggested i7 or its AMD equivalent.*Intel configs are still better for gaming RIGs!*
•	Cabinet - Looks doesnt matter(atleast for my config  ! But it should support large GPUs in near future. Should have a decent build.*do you want looks or not? check out CM HAF (google it)*
•	Monitor - Full HD 1080p support should be there. Can I afford AlienWare monitor in my budget? Is the display quality of alienware monitor really exceptional?*sure you can afford Alienware but its got nothing special accept the looks & the brand name*
•	Keyboard - Do we get backlit keyboards in India?*yes* If yes, can my budget accommodate it in any case?*yes, check out Razer keyboard & mouse*
•	Mouse - No gaming mouse required. *why, if your a gamer you should go for gaming mouse*


----------



## .--=pro[X]YCON=--. (Oct 6, 2010)

@goodman : Your config exceeds 82 K dude!  . Its an excellent config but I need to make some price adjustment for components to bring it to my budget! And in the long run (1-2 year) will the i5 - 760 will be still performing well enough to power upcoming games?? Thanks for the quick config! 


@mavihs : Sorry, Windows Vista was a mistake!(pun intended). I have zero experiance in online shopping of computer peripherals. Can you suggest some reputed online sites which deliver genuine and quality products? And is assembling by parts by self is confusing and difficult job?  Thanks again!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 6, 2010)

.--=pro[X]YCON=--.;1286577 said:
			
		

> @goodman : Your config exceeds 82 K dude!  . Its an excellent config but I need to make some price adjustment for components to bring it to my budget! And in the long run (1-2 year) will the i5 - 760 will be still performing well enough to power upcoming games?? Thanks for the quick config!
> 
> 
> @mavihs : Sorry, Windows Vista was a mistake!(pun intended). I have zero experiance in online shopping of computer peripherals. Can you suggest some reputed online sites which deliver genuine and quality products? And is assembling by parts by self is confusing and difficult job?  Thanks again!




No problem i just gave everything for Gaming needs , still For monitor u can go for Benq G2420HD 11.2K

Then mouse u can get gigabyte laser mouse for Rs650/-

But dont change Processor / Mobo / grafix card !

I can tell up to one year i5 760 can dominate , still many games not even utilizing 4 cores !

NO ONE GIVE PROMISE ON GAMING COMPUTER FUTURE PROOOF !


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 6, 2010)

AMD Phenom 955 BE @8

Good MSI/Gigabyte boadr with two Pcie 16x slots at 8x/8x @8

GSkill Ripjaws 3 x 2 Gbs @7.5

Corsair TX650 @7K

BenQ G2420HD @11.2

Razor Lycosa @2.4

Gigabyte GM-M6800 @.8

Spire thermax ellipse II @3 OR Noctua NH-D14 @4.5

NZXT M59 @3.5

Sunbeamtech fan x 3 @1

Gcard- Buy one new at 2011 when AMD6xxx is launched.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 6, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> AMD Phenom 955 BE @8
> 
> Good MSI/Gigabyte boadr with two Pcie 16x slots at 8x/8x @8
> 
> ...



*Dont Give False price* ! 

Lycosa for 2.4K ???

Corsair TX650 is 6.2K not 7K !!

Spire thermax ellipse II @3 OR Noctua NH-D14 @4.5

He is not going for OCing !

OP's system for Gaming !


----------



## SlashDK (Oct 6, 2010)

Where's Jaskanwar? Ask him and i'm sure he'll suggest a great i7 config.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 6, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> Where's Jaskanwar? Ask him and i'm sure he'll suggest a great i7 config.



Well I know Jassy is the king, but a futile try from my side

Core i7 950 @ 15k
Corsair TR3X2G-1333 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 7k
Gigabyte GA-EX58UD3R @ 14K
Seagate 1 Tb SATA with 32 MB Cache @ 2.9k
Cooler Master Elite 430 @ 2.6k
Corsair TX750W @ 6.45k
MSI HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.9k
BenQ 22" G2420 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
Gigabyte GM6800 @ 0.8k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.4k

Total 74.35k. You can further reduce price by going for Core i7 930 @ 13.5k and some less pricey Keyboard with 1 to 1.5k.


----------



## .--=pro[X]YCON=--. (Oct 6, 2010)

@ toad_frog09 : Waiting for 6xxxx ati might be an overwait for me!  And price at the time of launch may be very high.

@ goodman : price correction helped. And, as you said, lots of places I am coming across people's choice for i5-750/760 over i7 - 950/930. . But, lots are telling i7 is the way to go if you are considering SlIing or Crossfiring in near future. Is this valid? Other even I have found i5-750 to be a master performer on my quest in various threads. 

@Cilus : Your configuration is almost ideal for me . Only thing is you dint include Optical drive, UPS,Cooler and 2.1  audio system. So I will have to make some changes in your suggested config to accommodate missings. And ya, I have read many great configs suggested by Jassy. Maybe he is coming with some great config this time here 

One more Q - If i7 supports 1033 MHz RAM memory then why people go for frequency as high as possible(like 2000 or 1600 MHz). Any specific reason!


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 7, 2010)

.--=pro[X]YCON=--.;1286729 said:
			
		

> @ toad_frog09 : Waiting for 6xxxx ati might be an overwait for me!  And *price at the time of launch may be very high*.



yup. right there.



			
				.--=pro[X]YCON=--.;1286729 said:
			
		

> @ goodman : price correction helped. And, as you said, lots of places I am coming across people's choice for i5-750/760 over i7 - 950/930. . But, lots are telling i7 is the way to go if you are considering SlIing or Crossfiring in near future. Is this valid? Other even I have found i5-750 to be a master performer on my quest in various threads.



are you going for SLI/Xfire of 2 highend cards? like HD5870 or GTX470? this kind of setup requires a really fast processor i.e. i7 9**. but for mainstream dual GPU i.e. HD5770*2 or GTX460*2, i5 750-760 or AMD Phenom II X4 looks better. cause everything is in balance.



			
				.--=pro[X]YCON=--.;1286729 said:
			
		

> @Cilus : Your configuration is almost ideal for me . Only thing is you dint include *Optical drive, UPS,Cooler and 2.1  audio system*. So I will have to make some changes in your suggested config to accommodate missings. And ya, I have read many great configs suggested by Jassy. Maybe he is coming with some great config this time here



1. theres not 100s of choice here. LG, Samsung are 2 mostly used brands when it comes to OD.

2. are you planning to OC? if not, cooler is not needed.

3. UPS depends on final config. i.e. a fixed config. also theres no better choice than APC.

4. totally personal choice here.



			
				.--=pro[X]YCON=--.;1286729 said:
			
		

> One more Q - If i7 supports 1033 MHz RAM memory then why people go for frequency as high as possible(like 2000 or 1600 MHz). Any specific reason!



cause (most of) those who uses i7, OC the hell out of it


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 7, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> *Dont Give False price* !
> 
> Lycosa for 2.4K ???
> 
> ...



.
.
Oopsie daise, I got *2.4* instead of *4.2* there. Sorry
.
Sorry for the psu cost aswell, but the place where i live(small crappy town far far east), its available for 6.8-7k. So i was giving the approximate maximum cost.
.
As for the HSF, I mentioned the two finest pieces in (American, if not Indian) market as apposed to the hyper 212+ which, lets face it, is only mildly better than the stock.
.
Besides, I post through my cellphone, which i might add, is a bar phone with tiny keys.
So i cannot have tabs of websites open giving me accurate prices of products.
.
Honestly, its hard remembering the names, let alone prices.
Hehe.
.
But seriously, my deepest apologies sire.
And i apologies to op for any inconvinience as well.
.
Btw, Why did you mention the "op wants a gaming rid"?
.
If its for the CPU, then allow me to say but for *gaming* I like p955 + a graphics card worth 7k more than gcard paired with i7 950.
.
Just my way of thinking.
P.s - I also like bald women.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yup. right there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.
.
Assuming I was misunderstood here, I'd like to rephrase my sentence to, "wait till the AMD 6xxx gets launched as due to heavy compition, nvidia might drop prices which in turn might result to AMD drop the prices of the mid-high level cards like 5830/5850"
.
Lets say what happened to 4850 when 5770/5850 came across.
.
Besides, We cannot say what AMD has for us in its magical gift bag as they might bring out some entry level 6x card. Like 6770 or something.
.
So I'l still urge you to wait.
But I'm just a old man talking about his diabetic problems. Go ahead and stab me.
.
.
I, like in everyother things, am weak here at sli/crossfire stuff so just wanted to ask is it necessary for a Mobo to be plugged to i7 if it is sli/crossfire-ed to two heavy cards? Take two 5970 for example.


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2010)

here what I would suggest :

Core i5 760 2.8Ghz @ 9.8K
MSI P55-GD85 @ 11K
2x Zotac GTX  460 768MB in SLi @ 21k
Corsair DDR3 2 X 2GB 1333/1600Mhz @ 5K
BenQ G2220HD monitor @ 7.5k
WD / Seagate 1 TB @ 3K
TVS Mechanical keyboard @ 1.2K
Gigabyte GM6800 @ 0.8k
Rantopad mouse pad @ Rs400
Corsair TX750W @ 7.2k
LG DVD RW @ 1K
Cooler master Elite 430 @ 2.6k
Creative 2.1 @ 1.1K
Cooler master Hyper 212+ Cpu cooler ( decent cooler , the stock cooler is worst in case of Core i5 760 ) @ 1.8k
APC 1100VA UPS @ 4.8K

Total : 78.2k - you can skip buying the CPU cooler now and add it later - so total would be 76.4k - also if you buy a logitech MM combo for 0.8k you can save Rs. 1.2k on KB+Mouse and as of now bear with a normal mouse pad and that way you can save 1.6k and it will come under 75k.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 7, 2010)

@ Topgear 

Well done , GTX 460 sli  wud be a killer for gaming !


----------



## .--=pro[X]YCON=--. (Oct 7, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> .
> .
> But seriously, my deepest apologies sire.
> And i apologies to op for any inconvinience as well.
> ...



No aplogies !
LOL at your p.s. note 

The confusion has already begun to start! The processor + motherborad combination is becoming tough choice! i7 950 + x58 will cost around Rs 30000 and i5 760 + P55 is coming around rs 10000. will investing in i7 950 now yield fruitful results for me in coming next 2 years?

And will i5 760 + P55 combo handle two crossfired 5850 ? Will it be too much processing and heat for an i5 proc when crossfired! Does crossfire really make difference while playing games? So guys currently i am stuck at proc+mobo combo. Rest other components I have started finalizing. but all depends on proc+mobo as it will heavily guide the budgeting for rest of my components. Help guys. All ideas welcome 

And Mr Jaskanwar seem uninterested in deciding my config?


----------



## .--=pro[X]YCON=--. (Oct 7, 2010)

topgear said:


> here what I would suggest :
> 
> Core i5 760 2.8Ghz @ 9.8K
> MSI P55-GD85 @ 11K
> ...


 
Thanks a lot topgear! your config looks top class for me! My only concern is wont 2 X GTX460 be too much for i5 760! And will i5 760 handle two 5850 in future if crossfired! Otherwise your config is really cool!.
 And will I really require 1100VA rating UPS?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2010)

.--=pro[X]YCON=--.;1286817 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot topgear! your config looks top class for me! My only concern is wont 2 X GTX460 be too much for i5 760! And will i5 760 handle two 5850 in future if crossfired! Otherwise your config is really cool!.
> And will I really require 1100VA rating UPS?



760 will suit 2*460
u'll have no problem dealing them
and thats true for 2*5850 too

but 2*460 is better than 2*5850
its already been proved all over the websites


@topgear
awesome rig bro


----------



## Cilus (Oct 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> 760 will suit 2*460
> u'll have no problem dealing them
> and thats true for 2*5850 too
> 
> ...



There may be one problem if going for Core i5 760. These Lynnfield processors are having their PCI Express controller embedded in CPU die and the max lane support is X16. Now in single card configuration  their graphics performance is even better than I7 series as they remove the latency of accessing motherboard PCI X controller. But in case of SLI/Crossfire, there scenario is different. While Core i7 can deliver total 32X lane support for PCI Express controller, 16X for each of the cards, i5 has bottleneck as they can only provide X8 bandwidth to each of the cards.
So if you are planning for multi gpu solution, then i7 is a better choice


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 7, 2010)

topgear said:


> here what I would suggest :
> 
> .
> Core i5 760 2.8Ghz @ 9.8K
> ...



.
.
Beautiful, beautiful rig.
Although, I am still worried about i5 handeling 2 x 460.
.
While we are at it,* 2x Zotac GTX  460 768MB in SLi @ 21k
*, shouldnt it be a bit more costlier than 21k, cause as we see it, one GTX 460 768MB @ 10.5 is but too cheap.
.
Also, I'l like to suggest gSkill Ripjaws 3 x 2 1333 mhz @ ~7.5
.
Also, regarding the 212+ hyper. I have no idea about how good intel stock HSF is, but its I think its better to save 1~1.5k more and going for some better HSF.
.
Rest is perfect.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 7, 2010)

.--=pro[X]YCON=--.;1286815 said:
			
		

> No aplogies !
> LOL at your p.s. note
> 
> The confusion has already begun to start! The processor + motherborad combination is becoming tough choice! i7 950 + x58 will cost around Rs 30000 and i5 760 + P55 is coming around rs 10000. will investing in i7 950 now yield fruitful results for me in coming next 2 years?
> ...



Wat are talking about i5 760 beats core i7 920,930 in all the games ! it has enough power to handle 2 GTX 460's 

I forgot this sli thing before anyway ! i was trying under minimum price requirements !

Close ur eyes and get with TX 750 PSu ! 

U have one hell of a Rig !


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2010)

Cilus said:


> There may be one problem if going for Core i5 760. These Lynnfield processors are having their PCI Express controller embedded in CPU die and the max lane support is X16. Now in single card configuration  their graphics performance is even better than I7 series as they remove the latency of accessing motherboard PCI X controller. But in case of SLI/Crossfire, there scenario is different. While Core i7 can deliver total 32X lane support for PCI Express controller, 16X for each of the cards, i5 has bottleneck as they can only provide X8 bandwidth to each of the cards.
> So if you are planning for multi gpu solution, then i7 is a better choice



hmmm.....yeah ..thats right
i forgot that on SLIing/Xfiring it will be 8x/8x and not 16x/16x
thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2010)

@OP
clius pointed a valid point there
there will be some bottlenecking with 2 cards if u use i5 760

so it is better to go for i7 + 2*460 or i5 + single powerful card


----------



## Cilus (Oct 7, 2010)

What I'll suggest that get core i7 and a single GTX 460 for now and get the other one after some times. Otherwise go for Core i5 760 and HD 5870 or GTX 470


----------



## .--=pro[X]YCON=--. (Oct 7, 2010)

@Piyush : Thanks for the suggestion!

Today I came across an article telling the release date of AMD 6xxxx GPU to be 19th october!!
AMD Radeon HD 6750, 6770, 6870 and NVIDIA GT 430 Release Dates are Mid October

If thats true , then even if I might not be able to afford the 6xxxx series , the price of 5850/5870 or 460/470 should sink by 20-30 %!!

Wish the Sandy Bridge were releasing this october!

The config you people have suggested above is really wonderful for my budget with i5 - 760!

Can anyone put a config with 75k budget with i7-930/950 processor?(I am considering the upgradability with GPUs and x58 motherboard features.. )
All ideas welcome


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 8, 2010)

Cilus said:


> i5 has bottleneck as they can only provide X8 bandwidth to each of the cards.



i not fully agreed. X8 won't post bottleneck to GTX460. cause GTX460 isn't the highest card that needs whole X16 bandwidth. X8 will offer enough bandwidth to move the whole data. X16 better for cards like GTX470-480 or HD5870.


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2010)

yep, x8 mode is enough for 2x cards in sli and even if they are high end like GTX 480 and unless someone is going for tri or quad sli config bandwidth more than x8 sli is not needed. 

Just check out this article and you will get the idea :

*media.bestofmicro.com/S/Z/256355/original/image032.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/T/2/256358/original/image035.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/T/4/256360/original/image038.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/T/7/256363/original/image041.png

Source

and that mobo is really special in handling gfx cards



> MSI P55-GD85 has two PCI Express x16 slots using this configuration. Another small but very important detail is that MSI added a PLX PEX8608 PCI Express switch chip on this motherboard, which adds eight more PCI Express lanes to it. The presence of this chip allows you to run two high-end video cards, SATA-600 hard disk drives and USB 3.0 devices at the same time without any drop in performance



Source


----------



## pegasus (Oct 8, 2010)

You seem very keen on a dual GPU setup and a bit inclined towards core i7 too.
i7 950 + ASUS TUF Sabertooth X58 (Approx 14K,  5 years warranty)
ASUS TUF Sabertooth X58 review


----------



## .--=pro[X]YCON=--. (Oct 8, 2010)

@pegasus : You got my mind bro! Actually, one major thing I am taking into consideration is Direct X 11.0 . And games driven with DX 11 next year will get more demanding. So for smooth gaming experience, 2GB V memory might become standard. Most probably tonight I will be considering all cost factors and wil post a config tonight for critical review . 

@topgear : Awesome pointer for SLI dude! thanks . It helped. I have started considering components and will get quotation from dealers in 1-2 week. 

<Office sucks on friday!>


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2010)

pegasus said:


> You seem very keen on a dual GPU setup and a bit inclined towards core i7 too.
> i7 950 + ASUS TUF Sabertooth X58 (Approx 14K,  5 years warranty)
> ASUS TUF Sabertooth X58 review



I'm not inclined towards core i7's - actually I've suggested core i7 config to few members of this forum earlier with evga x58 classified mobos.

I suggested OP just what would be the very best for him and his budget - he wants HD gaming so he will be more benefited from dual gpu setup and as he is not going for a tri or quad gpu setup it's pointless to get a x58 mobo.

And 1536 MB vram more than is enough for even the heaviest game available today - infact games can hardly use vram more than 1GB (  most uses upto ~800MB ) at HD resolution.


----------



## .--=pro[X]YCON=--. (Oct 13, 2010)

<Bump>
Hi All, After many speculations I am about to finalize the configuration of PC. Please criticize the components which i have considered for my my build : All ideas welcome. 

Intel Core i7-950 8M Cache, 3.06 GHz           	        *Rs. 15,000.00* 
MSI X58 Pro-E Motherboard 	                                *Rs. 11,300.00* 
Corsair 3X2GB 1333 MHz DDR3 RAM VS2GB1333D3 	*Rs. 6,150.00* 
Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200.12 SATA 3Gbs 	       *Rs. 1,850.00* 
Corsair TX750W CMPSU-750TX 	                                *Rs. 7,000.00* 
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 1GB 256-bit Graphic Card 	*Rs. 13,000.00* 
Coolermaster 90 CFM Blue LED Silent 	                        *Rs. 485.00 * 
Logitech G1 Gaming Desktop 	                                *Rs. 1,670.00* 
APC Back-UPS RS 800VA 540 Watts/800 VA 	        *Rs. 5,350.00 * 
LG IDE DVD Writer, high performance                  	*Rs. 1,000.00 * 
BenQ G2220HDL 21.5 inch LCD Monitor 	                *Rs. 9,500.00* 
CoolerMaster Elite 360 Mid-Tower Chassis 	              *Rs. 1,950.00* 
Altec Classic Audio BXR1220                                    *Rs. 700.00* 

                                                           Subtotal: 	*Rs. 74,955.00*
Points to be considered for criticizing - Future SLI, PSU rating, GPU, UPS VA Rating, Cooling


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 13, 2010)

^^ UPS should be little high, that way you'll get descent backup (5min or more). also such a rig & Cooler Master Elite 360? at least get yourself the 430. if possible get something better.


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2010)

Better get MSI GTX 460 HAWK 1GB gfx card by spending 1k more.
Get a 1TB HDD Instead.
Gte a SATA DVD writer.


----------



## .--=pro[X]YCON=--. (Oct 13, 2010)

@SamShab : Initially I was considering 600VA UPS. But I changed it to 800VA APC after reading about the power consumption that dual SLI setup might eat up. Will i really need 1000VA rated APC coz its very costly ! Guys help in UPS..
And earlier I considered CM HAF 922 - but it was too much costly// <If I made last minute change to i5 760 it will be CM HAF 922 > 
Thanks for suggestion 

@topgear : Appreciate your suggestion.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 13, 2010)

get numeric 1KVA ups @ 4.2k
change hdd to western digital ones.
get cm elite 430 @ 2.6k.


----------



## rahul.007 (Oct 13, 2010)

Go with apc 1kva as jas suggested.. Dual gpu setup will obviously eat a lot of power..


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2010)

@ *.--=pro[X]YCON=--.* = get CM 690 Advanced II cabinet - it's Rs. 5.2k

lynx-india has APC 1100VA ups at only Rs. 4.8k - get that.

APC Back UPS 1100VA Model BR1100CI-IN ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India


----------

